# t28?



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

How do know if my turbo is t28 or not?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

we need some descriptions bro. where did you get it, what does it look like, numbers, etc.


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

chimmike said:


> we need some descriptions bro. where did you get it, what does it look like, numbers, etc.


Here's a link to the other thread that nobody replied to.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's because you posted it in the wrong section.

that's a common thing. T28 wheels with T25 housings. I really don't see the point in doing such a thing, getting a straight T28 is better, but that's what some people do.

Now as for your turbo, looks to me like you have a T25. However I need to know the housing sizes and stuff...the turbine housing size is inside the turbine inlet.


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

JDM240Turbo said:


> How do know if my turbo is t28 or not?



post the part number, thats an easy way to tell


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

Rathi134 said:


> post the part number, thats an easy way to tell


I could hardly see the information that I did see. The turbo is under a heatshield, and the horrrible looking manifold. Where would the number be? 

And I need to take my intake off and measure how big my inlet side of the turbo is?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> that's because you posted it in the wrong section.
> 
> that's a common thing. T28 wheels with T25 housings. I really don't see the point in doing such a thing, getting a straight T28 is better, but that's what some people do.
> 
> Now as for your turbo, looks to me like you have a T25. However I need to know the housing sizes and stuff...the turbine housing size is inside the turbine inlet.


Mike, I could be wrong, but I remember reading somewhere that a T28 is just a name for a T25/T3 hybrid turbo (probably T25 housing with T3 wheels, or T25 turbine with T3 compressor, I don't remember to be honest). It may have changed, but I remember reading that.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, you're mostly right, but there are like T28 wheels and crap.


----------

